# Gravel fisherman ?



## fishin addiction (Mar 11, 2004)

This is a great post guys keep it up. Im learning alot of things why they are what they are. BTW what is the rap line # again (sorry to lazy to look) im going to program it in my cell. Over the years ive taken a bunch of drunk drivers off the roads with 911, so this will help take out some poachers.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Its your choice to fish to fish on gravel, its my choice not to. Neither way is wrong. What I do have a problem with is the extra long leaders. In fact, I'll say this, I'm not the only one. Salmon, Trout, and Steelhead magazine had an editorial last year condemning the use of leaders any longer than 5 or 6 feet. Why, just because of what most guys have said on here, too much "Lining" and foul hooked fish. I wish that Michigan would come up with such a law, but then, that is my opinion. I realize that Dick Swan was probably the first one to advocate the use of long leaders, but sorry guys, I just ain't right.


----------



## Hemish (Feb 3, 2003)

I tried a great method on some spawning fish the other week. Went way upstream and let back a Rapala. Just like last year I had a fiesty male take a big smack at it. There's other rewarding ways to hook those fish as the season winds down.

tight lines

Stel, nice avatar btw, u da man


----------



## Krankem (Jan 7, 2003)

If the fish don't bite on gravel, then why is it that the action always seems to come in flurries? Are the fish more skillfull at dodging line from 9:30 to midnight when the action dies on the Redds? Or during midday when things shut down? Do steelies open their mouths wide open to let the line in first hour of light when the morning flurry starts? What about the 2pm Flurry - do the fish get tired of dodging line and decide it's time to eat? 

I guess I'm in the minority of free-thinking individuals who doesn't believe that steelhead are smarter than common chimpanzees. When a fish sees my fly drift past 5 times, does it know that its the same fly being cast over and over at it? I find it hard to believe that a pea-brain instinct-driven fish understands the concept of "fishing". Seems more likely that the steelies see flies drifting past all day, and just process the info in their small brains as annoying objects, bugs, or eggs floating by like all the rest of the debris...when they get the urge or instinct to "mouth" one, "kill" one or "eat" one, they will. In my experience, they tend to get that urge around day break, 2pm and midnight. 

Now does that mean there aren't a ton of fish that get lined? No - of course it will happen - that's life and part of the game. Come spring, should I fish where the fish are spread out and less likely to get lined so that I don't accidently line one? For some, maybe. Not me - I'll take my chances. 

I run floats through the holes all winter long and do pretty good with that method, but this time of year the fun is where the fish are. I'm one of the few people who actually enjoys the springtime crowds too - fishing doesn't need to be an anti-social sport. There is plenty of quiet time to be had on the river through the winter months.


----------



## fire-tiger (Mar 15, 2005)

Out of all the biased posts on this subject there has been the last two days yours makes alot of sense and I am sure speaks for the majority of us!!


----------



## Krull (Mar 29, 2005)

Very well said Krank. The beauty of steelhead fishing is there is so many ways to do it, and I am a huge fan that you can find these fish in our Michigan rivers almost any month of the year. My opinion is that I don't care if the fish is lined or it bit, if the hook is in the mouth, hold on and enjoy the ride and preferably release the vast majority of fish. What is discouraging is the anglers that feel it is necessary to unleash a rip roaring hook set at the end of every drift. It doesn't matter if they have a foot long leader of a 15 foot leader, this is bad form. I realize the need to drive the hook home, but do these people honestly expect anyone to believe that they are feeling a "bump" or a "hit" at the exact same spot in their drift every cast. How come they never feel a "bump" and the need to set the hook at any other point in their drift? Seems a little funny to me...... Also curious that most of these people own the 15 foot yellow rods.......Note to anyone who cares: if your hooked fish is taking drag directly down the river, exactly with the speed of the current, with no shaking of your rod, and for some reason you can't turn the fish, it is because you have the fish pitchforked in the back. Please do not fight this fish for a 1/2 hour, basically killing it, then release it proclaiming, "I guess I had it fouled". Just a pet peeve.... Good luck all....


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

fire-tiger said:


> Out of all the biased posts on this subject there has been the last two days yours makes alot of sense and I am sure speaks for the majority of us!!


  Yes! Exactly what I thinking........ Thanks for that post Krankem.................


----------

